# 82 Rabbit/Golf, my first paint job! (56k beware)



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

Thought i'd post up a few pics of my project as im damn proud of my first ever respray job. Some might remember it from early last year, it's going to be a big power ABF turbo. The car should've been finished this Summer but I got ill so I decided to teach myself how to paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How it was when I started:









Decided on Mercedes Brilliant Silver and did my first proper patching








































]
























Not bad for my first go? Now back to the forged engine build where im happiest!

_Modified by wolfsburg-motorsport at 12:37 PM 1-19-2009_


_Modified by wolfsburg-motorsport at 12:38 PM 1-19-2009_


----------



## angrytdi (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: 82 Rabbit/Golf, my first paint job! (wolfsburg-motorsport)*

I love the Red Bull ignition coil.


----------

